# thc percentage



## Bongofury (Sep 17, 2015)

Generally speaking, seed banks advertise THC % like 15% to 19% or 20% to 24% and so on. Is this a %age of THC in the entire plant?, leaves and buds? More or less tricomes?  or is it a %age of the tricomes make up itself? hhmmm 

I was just wondering how they come up with the %age. :confused2:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 17, 2015)

I would guess that is mature bud and sugar leaves at the time of harvest. Harvest being up to the grower. When i have mine tested this year it will be a harvest and cured nug.


----------



## Bongofury (Sep 17, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I would guess that is mature bud and sugar leaves at the time of harvest. Harvest being up to the grower. When i have mine tested this year it will be a harvest and cured nug.



You have your buds tested?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 17, 2015)

Yes I am going to this year, in a couple of months. I am getting more and more into medicine so I want to know what i have.


----------



## Bongofury (Sep 18, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Yes I am going to this year, in a couple of months. I am getting more and more into medicine so I want to know what i have.



That's awesome Rosebud. I hope you share the results.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2015)

I am growing some low thc/cbd strains that i hope are really great medicine for the "marijuana naive"  I want to know for sure what is in there. I also would like a pesticide and mildew report. I don't use pesticides but you never know what is in the soil, etc. I will only have that done on one plant probably as it is spendy to do.  

I will be happy to share with you.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 18, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I will be happy to share with you.



I'm curious as well.


----------



## stonedagain714 (Sep 29, 2015)

accually there is a kit you can buy to test yourself.cant remember the name of the companies right off hand.there is a couple of them.one of them really explains the process well.ill see if i can find it.


----------



## stonedagain714 (Sep 30, 2015)

the 3 places to buy testing kits for caniboids,that i have in my notes are  cannalytics supply(only seem to test for thc)alpha-cat (more in depth testing,explains things pretty good)and tlc lab supply(looks like in depth also)im sure there are more out there,those are the ones i ran across in the past.


----------

